

Silk Road Judge: Tor Browser's “mumbo-jumbo to most people on the jury” - feroz1
http://www.forbes.com/sites/sarahjeong/2015/01/19/tor-browser-is-mumbo-jumbo/

======
venomsnake
A constitutional question - what does a peer really means. Because in a
complicated case it should have different meaning from "just a random citizen"
..

~~~
angdis
You never have "just a random citizen" in any jury trial. The process of jury
selection is intended, among other things, to screen out people that are not
likely to be biased in one way or another. The fact is the silk road was a
market for illegal drugs (at a minimum). The technology should be in the
background. Jurors don't need to fully understand every aspect of encryption
and its use in illicit transactions to be able to make a judgement, in the
same way that they don't need to understand everything about accounting to
make judgements about financial fraud.

